# anointing and licking



## yeamon (Feb 18, 2010)

cute little quillma is sitting on my stomach right now licking my chest and then anointing herself.. my only question is i heard somewhere that licking could be a sign that she wants me to leave her alone and that she might bite, but her licking me and anointing herself is different right? she wont bite my chest??


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Its a possibilty she could bite. Sometimes they don't always lick because they want you to leave them alone but are almost doing it as an exploratory thing. One of the first things I noticed my hedgie do when I got him home was lick his water bowl and then try to bite it. I think it was more of a "can I eat this". It's possible he could bite but it may also be that he likes to annoint on it or just mouth the fabric. If it has you nervous you could always try to fluff the fabric out a little before you sit with him so that its not right on your skin if he decides to bite at it.


----------



## yeamon (Feb 18, 2010)

haha well it was my actual skin she was licking! it was on a part that had no fabric.. but I think it was an exploration, she did bite my shirt and started pulling on it at one point and the twisted into her silly anointing position


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It's likely that she would try and nip you. A lot of times they get "overzealous" in their annointing and bite/chew/spit/spread without thinking about what it is they're biting. I had one here for a while that would start annointing with fabric and then chew on anything in her reach once she got started. It was pretty funny... :lol:


----------

